# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  شو وجعك؟.. تفضل وشوف الحل

## زهره التوليب

*القرحة* * :
- لمعالجة القرحة تستعمل هذه الوصفة التي أثبتت الدراسات نجاحها وهي : طحن قشر
الرمان ثم يضاف اليه عسل النحل ويتناوله المريض المصاب بقرحة المعدة.
- أذا داوم المريض بقرحة المعدة على شرب عصير البطاطا فأنه يشعر بتحسن.* 


*
القولون : المصران الغليظ* *
- لمعالجة التهاب القولون تستعمل ثلاث أو أربع كمّادات من ورق الملفوف توضع كل
مساء على البطن وتغطى بقماش صوفي وتبقى طول الليل. ويؤخذ قدح أو أثنان من عصير
الملفوف كل يوم بين وجبات الطعام. والأفضل أن يعصر الملفوف بمقدار استعماله في
كل وقت. وأذا طالت مدة العلاج أكثر من شهر يجب التوقف بضعة أيام عن تناول
الملفوف, ويستحسن أن يجري التناوب بينه وبين الجزر.*


*
الإجهاد* *
لأكساب الجسم المتعب المنهوك نشاطا ًوحيوية يشرب مستحلب النعناع. يحضر هذا
المستحلب بوضع ملعقة كبيرة من أوراق النعناع في فنجان تضاف اليه الكمية اللازمة
من الماء بدرجة الغليان. كما يمكن مزجه بالحليب. يشرب من هذا المستحلب من 2
الى 3 فناجين في اليوم.
- يفيد أكل الثوم في تنشيط الجسم عند تعرضه للأجهاد. ويفضل أن يتناول الشخص
ملعقتين من العسل ليزيل رائحة الثوم الكريهة. أن العسل مولد جيد للطاقة ومجدد
للنشاط. ففيه قال الله سبحانه وتعالى : ( وفيه شفاء للناس).*




*
الأذن: أمراضها وآلامها* 
*
- لمعالجة وجع الأذن, يقشر حص ثوم ويقشط رأسه ويدخل في الأذن , فيزول الألم
حالاً.
- تسكن آلام الأذن بتنقيط بضع نقاط دافئة من زيت زيتون طبخت به بضعة حصوص من
الثوم.
- لمعالجة الصمم وضعف السمع, يمزج مقدار من عصير الملفوف بمثيله من عصير
الليمون الحامض ويقطر في الأذن.
- لمعالجة الصمم العرضي (الطارىء) – كأن يكون نتيجة التهاب في الأذن, أو تجمع
مادة الصملاخ الشمعية في القناة السمعية, مما يفيد معه المعالجة بالوصفات –
يؤخذ رأس أو رأسان من البصل بعد تقشيرهما ويوضع عليهما قليل من زيت الزيتون, ثم
يوضعان على نار هادئة لوقت كاف. ثم يعصر الخليط في قطعة شاش ويقطر منه في
الأذن يوما ً وليلة, ثم تنزع ويتكرر العلاج بنفس الطريقة ثلاث مرات.
- تستخدم لبخات شرائح البصل أذا وضعت وراء الأذن لأستدرار الصديد والقيح منها
وذلك لعلاج الألتهاب. وتعمل اللبخة بتغطية ما خلف الأذن مباشرة بشرائح أو مفروم
البصل الساخن وتثبيتها بقطعة قماش كتاني ويتم تغييرها كل 12 ساعة.* *
الأرق*


*:
- لمكافحة الأرق يمكن غلي عدة أوراق خس لمدة عشرين دقيقة, ثم تصفى ويؤخذ 3
أكواب في اليوم للأسترخاء وكوب قبل النوم لطرد الأرق. 
- لمكافحة الأرق يمكن تناول (20 غرام) من الثوم في ( 150 غرام) من الحليب الساخن
قبل النوم. 
- ان المواظبة على أكل أوراق الخس كل يوم تذهب بالأرق وتجلب النوم وتهدىء
الأعصاب.
- أن تناول البصل ليلا ً يساعد على النوم.* 


*
الأسنان*

*:
من اراد أن يحتفظ بأسنانه حتى في سن الشيخوخة المتأخرة فليأكل تفاحة واحدة في
مساء كل يوم قبل النوم.
- فرك الأسنان بقطعة من الليمون الحامض يقوي جذور الأسنان ويكسبها اللمعان.
- لأضفاء البياض على الأسنان تدلك بفرشاة عليها مسحوق الصعتر المخلوط بماء
الليمون أو مسحوق قشوره. 
- مضغ أوراق النعنع يشفي من وجع الأسنان.* 


*
الأسهال*

*:
- يفيد مغلي قشور الرمان في حالات الأسهال.
- في حالة الأسهال الحاد يصنع مزيج مؤلف من مئة غرام من الثوم ومائتي غرام من
الماء ومئة غرام من السكر. أن هذا المزيج علاج ناجع لأوجاع المعدة والأمعاء
الناجمة عن الأسهال.
- لمعالجة اسهالات الأطفال, يقشر التفاح ثم يبشر حتى يغدو نثرات صغيرة ذات لون
أسمر مائل الى الحمرة, ثم تطبخ مع الماء المحلى بالسكر وتعطى للطفل المصاب
بالأسهال دون أن يعطى أي طعام آخر.* 


*
الأعصاب*

*:
- ينصح المصابون بآلام عصبية وتعب عصبي بشرب عصير الخس بكثرة, لما يتمتع به من
صفات مهدئة تجعله ذا فائدة كبيرة لمن يعانون من التعب العصبي والأرق.
- تستخدم أوراق النعناع في تسكين الآلام العصبية, وذلك بوضع كيس من الشاش مملوء
بأوراق النعناع بعد تسخينه فوق موضع الألم. 
- يفيد تناول قدحين يوميا ً من عصير الملفوف في معالجة توتر الأعصاب.
- لمعالجة توتر الأعصاب يشرب كل صباح كوب ماء فاتر ممزوج بعصير الليمون مع
ملعقة عسل.*

*
الأمساك* *
- يفيد عصير التفاح في ازالة حالات الأمساك المزمنة, وذلك بشرب نصف كوب منه قبل
كل وجبة.
- يستخدم التفاح المشوي على النار في معالجة الأمساك والشفاء منه.
- أن الشمام علاج ممتاز للأمساك اذا أكل صباحا ً على الريق, فأن المياه
الموجودة في الشمام من شأنها أن تنبه الأمعاء فتنشط حركتها الهضمية, كما أن
أليافه تطرد الفضلات المتراكمة على جدار الأمعاء.* 




*
الأمعاء*

* 
يعتبر مستحلب أوراق النعناع من انجع الأدوية في طرد الغازات المعوية, كما انه
يكسب الجسم المنهوك نشاطا ً وحيوية. ويحضّر المستحلب بنسبة ملعقة كبيرة من
الأوراق لكل فنجان من الماء الساخن بدرجة الغليان. ويشرب منه 2 الى 3 فناجين في
اليوم , كما يمكن مزجها بالحليب.
- يساعد اكل بصلة واحدة متوسطة الحجم في اليوم على تحسين الهضم وطرد الغازات.* 


*
بشرة الوجه*

* 
- ان عصير الخيار الطازج ينقي بشرة الوجه ويكسبها نضارة. ولهذا الغرض يطلى
الوجه بالعصير في المساء ليستمر مفعوله طيلة الليل. يجب أن يكون الغذاء طيلة
مدة استعمال هذا العلاج خاليا ً من التوابل والمقليات.
- يستخدم مغلي أوراق وجذور البقدونس في علاج النمش والكلف الذي يصيب الوجه.
ويكون ذلك بغسله بهذا المغلي الذي يحضر من وضع 10 غرامات من أوراق البقدونس في
كل فنجان من الماء المغلي.
- لأزالة حب الشباب يلطخ الوجه بمغلي أوراق الخس كل يوم مدة لا تقل عن اسبوع.
- لأزالة زوان الوجه, تمزج أجزاء متساوية من عصير الليمون والغليسرين وماء
الكولونيا ويدهن بها في المساء قبل النوم. وفي الصباح يغسل الوجه بالماء الحار,
ثم يؤخذ ملقط (خاص بالنساء) وتنزع به رؤوس حبيبات زوان الوجه.
- لمعالجة بثور الوجه يفرك الوجه صباحا ً ومساءً بعصير الليمون الحامض ثم يوضع
مكان الفرك ملح الطعام الناعم.
- لتجنب الأمراض الجلدية يغسل الوجه بعصير الجزر والليمون الحامض في أجزاء
متساوية. يمكن تعميم هذه الوصفة على كافة أنحاء الجسم أينما كانت آثار الأمراض
الجلدية.
- لمعالجة حب الشباب يغسل الوجه بعصير الملفوف الطازج. ويمكن وضع أوراق الملفوف
كمادات على الموضع المصاب. كما يمكن شرب العصير أو أكل الملفوف نفسه.
- لمعالجة النمش يؤخذ غرام واحد من ماء الأوكسجين (يباع في الصيدليات) وعشرون
غراما ً من عصير الليمون, وتمزج المادتان معا ً ويمسح بالمزيج مكان النمش مرتين
في اليوم صباحا ً ومساء ً.
- لعلاج البقع والحبوب والبثور يغسل الوجه مرتين في اليوم بعصير البقدونس أو
نقيعه.
- للمحافظة على اشراقة الوجه تسلق تفاحة وتهرس وتوضع فاترة على الوجه مدة 30
دقيقة.* 


*
البلغم*

* 
- لمعالجة البلغم تؤخذ نصف أوقية ثوم مقشر ونصف أوقية زبدة بقرية أو سمنة بقرية
ونصف أوقية عسل. تتم عملية تحضير المزيج بتهبيل الثوم فوق ماء مغلي حتى يصبح
مطبوخا ً, شرط الا ّ يلحق الماء الثوم عند التهبيل, ثم يخلط الثوم مع السمن
خلطا ً جيدا ً حتى يصير مثل المرهم, ثم يضاف اليهما العسل ويخلط خلطا ً جيدا ً,
ثم يوضع ضمن زجاجة محكمة السد. ويؤخذ كل يوم صباحا ً على الريق مقدار نصف ملعقة
صغيرة, وكذلك مساء ً قبل النوم فيخرج البلغم دون صعوبة, وهذه الوصفة تفيد ايضا
ً مرضى الربو.
- يؤخذ ماء الملفوف ساخنا ً ويمزج بملعقة عسل, ثم يشربه المريض مما يسهل التخلص
من البلغم ويخفف تهيج الشعب التنفسية.* 


*
البول*

* 
- لأدرار البول يستعمل مغلي الجرجير, وذلك بغلي مقدار ثلاث حفنات منه مع بصلة
كبيرة بيضاء في ليتر ونصف من الماء على أن يستمر الغلي حتى لا يبقى من السائل
الا ثلثه, وبعد تصفيته يشرب منه وهو فاتر مقدار فنجان في الصباح ونصف فنجان آخر
في المساء. 
- لمعالجة انحباس البول يقطع البصل شرائح مستديرة أو يفرم, وتسخن الشرائح أو
الفرمات تسخينا ً جافا ً (بدون أن يصفر لونها) وتستعمل للتلبيخ فوق موضع الكلى
والمثانة.
- لمعالجة الرمل البولي وقلة البول يغلى 50 غراما ً من بذور أو جذور أو أوراق
البقدونس في ليتر ماء نحو 5 دقائق أو تنقع لمدة 15 دقيقة في الماء المغلي ويشرب
من المغلي كأسان في اليوم قبل الطعام. 
- للتخلص من الرمل البولي يشرب عصير الفجل كل صباح على الريق عدة أسابيع.
- لمعالجة الرمل البولي وقلة البول تؤخذ قشور التفاح وتجفف ثم تسحق, وتغلى
ملعقة كبيرة من المسحوق في كأس ماء, ويواظب على شربه عدة أيام.* 


*
التيفوئيد*

* 
- لعلاج الحمى التيفوئية تؤخذ عدة قطع من قشر البرتقال وتغلى بالماء نظير
الشاي, ويؤخذ في اليوم ثلاثة فناجين أو أكثر ويداوم على أخذ هذا الشراب حتى
يشفى المريض من الحمى المذكورة. (يجب عدم التعرض للبرد والانفعالات النفسية).* 


*
الثؤلول*

* 
- تزال الثآليل والأثفان (جلد متسّمك من كثرة العمل), أذا ضمدت بشرائح من البصل
المشبعة بالخل وثبتت فوقها بشمع لا صق.
- تقطع أغصان تين صغيرة وتدهن بحليبها الثآليل والأثفان صباحا ً ومساءً فتذوب,
ولعصير الأوراق الفائدة نفسها.* 


*
الثعلبة*

* 
- لمعالجة الثعلبة (مرض تساقط الشعر) يدهن مكان الأصابة بخل التفاح ما يقرب من
ست مرات في اليوم, تبدأ المرة الأولى في الصباح بعد النهوض من الفراش مباشرة,
وتكون المرة الأخيرة قبيل النوم في المساء. 
- من المفيد جداً دلك مكان الأصابة بالثعلبة بالبصل المفروم.* 


*
الجروح والقروح*

* 
- تعالج الجروح العفنة والقروح بعصير الثوم, وذلك بمزج 10 غرامات من عصير الثوم
بمقدار 90 غرام من الماء وغرامين من الكحول (السبيرتو) وتضمد الجروح بهذا
المزيج.
- تعالج القروح النتنة بمزيج من عصير الجزر ومسحوق الفحم الخشبي, وذلك بمزج
العصير مع 8 أضعافه من مسحوق الفحم وتركه ليتخمر مدة 24 ساعة قبل استعماله بذره
مرة واحدة أو أكثر في اليوم فوق القرحة النتنة.
- تستعمل أوراق البقدونس المفرومة كمادات مطهرة وشافية للجروح والقروح.
- تنقع أوراق الملفوف الغضّة في زيت الزيتون حتى تلين ثم تمسح من الزيت وتوضع
فوق الجروح أو القروح أو الحروق.
- أذا دق الثوم طريا ً ووضع على الجروح التأمت.*
*
الجلد : (تسلخات )
- تعالج التسلخات الجلدية عند الأطفال بتلبيخها بالجزر المبشور الطازج.* 


*
الحروق*

* 
- يهرس مقدار من التين المجفف ويوضع على الحرق البسيط أذا كان المصاب بعيدا ً
عن مراكز الأسعاف والأطباء.
- يستخدم عسل النحل في معالجة الحروق, وذلك بطلي الجلد به, فهو يسكن آلام
الحروق كما يحول دون تكوّن الفقاقيع ويعجل بالشفاء.
- يستخدم الخل المصنوع من التفاح في معالجة الحروق وتسكين الآلام الناتجة عنها,
ويتم صنع هذا الخل بتقطيع ثمار التفاح دون نزع البذور, ثم توضع في اناء وتترك
عدة ايام حتى يتم التخمر ثم تصفى, ويستخدم الخل بعد ذلك في المعالجة.* 


*
عسر الهضم*

* 
- لمعالجة التخمة يغلى ورق (أبو صفير) في مقدار كوب ماء ثم يصفّى ويحلّى بالسكر
ويؤخذ صباحا ً على الريق.
- بعد وجبة أكل ثقيلة يشرب كوب ماء ساخن فيه مقدار ملعقة صغيرة من خل التفاح.
- يمكن شرب ماء مغليّ الأرضي شوكي باردا ً كمنشط لعملية الهضم (قبل الغذاء). 
- ان مستحلب أوراق الخس يخفف من عسر الهضم. 
- ان الأفراط في تناول البطيخ عقب الطعام يسبب عسرا ً في الهضم بسبب تمدد عصارة
المعدة, لذا يجب تناوله بعد الطعام بزمن كاف للأستفادة من خواصه الأخرى.* 


*
لسع الحشرات* *
- لمعالجة لسعة الحشرات يستخدم البصل, وذلك بدلك مكان اللسعة بقطعة من رأس
البصل.. وكذلك يفيد وضع مزيج من الملح والثوم المهروس على مكان اللسعة في سرعة
شفائها.
- لمعالجة لسع الحشرات يفرك الجلد بالثوم النيء فيزول الألم بسرعة. كما يمكن
فرك مكان اللسع بشرحات الليمون.
- أوراق البقدونس المفرومة تستعمل كمادات مطهرة وشافية من لسع الحشرات.
- تفرك لسعة الحشرات فورا ً بورق الملفوف وتدهن بعصيره وتوضع كمّادة على مكان
الألم.*




*
العين*

* 
- لمعالجة شفافية عدسة العين (الماء الأبيض) في سن الشيخوخة تقطر العين بمزيج
من عصارة البصل والعسل بأجزاء متساوية.
- اذا خلط عصير الرمان بلب غطائه الداخلي مع عسل النحل ومزج ليصير كالمرهم ثم
اكتحل به العين فأنه يفيد جدا ً في معالجة أوجاع العين ورمدها.
- لمعالجةالشحاذ في العين يحك الشحاذ بقطعة من الفجل مرة كل ساعة. وبعد عدة
حكات يختفي الشحاذ منها.
- اذا أصابت العين رضة أو كان بها حراره زائده أو ورم, تسحق كمية من ورق الفجل
وتوضع على العين كمّادة لمدة 3 ساعات ويداوم على هذا العلاج عدة مرات.
- لمعالجة أهداب العين والعمل على انباتها, تحرق عدة نوى تمر (بزر العجوة) وتدق
ناعماً وتنخل ويكتحل بها فتزيد أهداب العين وتنبتها.* 


*
الغثيان والقيء*

* 
- شرب كوب من مغلي ماء النعناع يفيد في ازالة أسباب القيء وألم المعدة وعسر
الهضم.
- عند الشعور بالقيء تغلى قطعة ليمون حامض في ليتر ماء ويشرب منه فنجانان.
- شم البصل الطري يقطع الغثيان ويسكنه.
- أن اكل الرمان الحلو يقطع القيء حالا ً, وينصح المريض المصاب بالقرحة بتناول
الرمان الحلو عندما يشعر بالغثيان أو الحمضية.
- أكل التمر يمنع القيء ويسكنه.* 


*
فقر الدم*

*- يستعمل المشمش في غذاء المصاب بفقر الدم والأعياء العام. وأفضل طريقة
لأستعماله هي نقع المشمش الجاف وتطريته في الماء, ثم أكله وشرب ماءه قبل كل
وجبة طعام. لا ينصح بغليه.
- من الضروري أعطاء العنب للمصابين بفقر الدم والذين أجريت لهم حديثا ً عمليات
جراحية. أن عصير العنب أغنى من عصير الفريز في نسبة الحديد التي تدخل في تكوين
الدم ومركبات الكلس التي تدخل في تكوين العظام والأسنان.
- لمعالجة فقر الدم يوصف الملفوف الأحمر المسلوق بالعسل, وذلك بتقطيع أوراق
وأضلاع الملفوف ثم أضافة كمية من العسل تعادل وزنها, ويتم غلي الأثنين معا ً مع
أزالة الرغوة المتصاعدة من المزيج بأستمرار. وعند انقطاع الرغوة يكون المزيج قد
نضج ويجري تناوله على مراحل.* 


*
الفم*

* 
- لمعالجة التهاب الفم يستخدم مغلي الخبيزة في المضمضة والغرغرة. ويحضر المغلي
بغلي ملعقة كبيرة من الخبيزة لكل فنجان ماء ساخن. 
- للقضاء على رائحة الفم يؤخذ مقدار 30 غراما ً من الصعتر ويغلى في ليتر ماء
مدة 3 دقائق ويمضمض به الفم.
- كذلك يمكن مضغ البقدونس مدة ربع ساعة وبعد طرحه تؤكل تفاحة.
- لمعالجة صفرة الأسنان يستعمل عصير الليمون بفرشاة الأسنان كل يوم.
- لمعالجة التهاب اللثة المتقّيحة (وهو ما يسبب تخلخل الأسنان وتساقطها) تستخدم
الوصفة التالية : 150 غرام من الماء و5 غرامات من الكحول (السبيرتو) الأبيض,
ويعمل ضمادات بهذا المزيج في المنطقة المصابة من الفم عدة مرات في اليوم.
- في حالات التهاب اللثة يستعمل غسولٌ للفم (مغلي 25 الى 30 غراما ً من اوراق
التين في ليتر من الماء).* 


*
القدم*

* 
- يفيد التفاح في شفاء أصابع القدمين المحتقنة والموجعة من البرد في الشتاء
(تثليج), وذلك بدق وهرس تفاحة مشوية بدون تقشير ومزجها مع قليل من زيت الكتان
وتغطية الأصابع المصابة بهذا المزيج ولفها طيلة الليل.
- لمعالجة آلام القدمين تهرس أجزاء متساوية من خيارة وتفاحة , ثم يضاف حليب
ويمزج الخليط الى أن يصبح عجينة تمد فوق القدمين. 
- تعالج مسامير أصابع القدم بوضع شرائح من البصل فوقها في المساء وتثبيتها
بضماد أو قطع من الشمع اللاصق حتى الصباح. وتكرر العملية في كل مساء الى أن يتم
نزع المسمار بحمام للقدمين من الماء الساخن والصابون.* 


*
القرحة*

* 
- لمعالجة القرحة تستعمل هذه الوصفة التي أثبتت الدراسات نجاحها وهي : طحن قشر
الرمان ثم يضاف اليه عسل النحل ويتناوله المريض المصاب بقرحة المعدة.
- أذا داوم المريض بقرحة المعدة على شرب عصير البطاطا فأنه يشعر بتحسن.* 


*
القلب* *
- لتقوية القلب تؤكل كل يوم الأرضي شوكي والكرفس والخس والبصل. 
- لتقوية القلب تغلى ملعقتان من الصعتر في كوب من الماء ويشربه ضعيف القلب
فيشعر بالانتعاش.
- يتناول المصاب بضعف القلب عصير ماء الكرنب في كل صباح على الريق مدة 15 يوما
ً على الأقل.*




*
القولون : المصران الغليظ* *
- لمعالجة التهاب القولون تستعمل ثلاث أو أربع كمّادات من ورق الملفوف توضع كل
مساء على البطن وتغطى بقماش صوفي وتبقى طول الليل. ويؤخذ قدح أو أثنان من عصير
الملفوف كل يوم بين وجبات الطعام. والأفضل أن يعصر الملفوف بمقدار استعماله في
كل وقت. وأذا طالت مدة العلاج أكثر من شهر يجب التوقف بضعة أيام عن تناول
الملفوف, ويستحسن أن يجري التناوب بينه وبين الجزر.*




*
الكبد*

* 
- يعتبر الجزر من أفضل منقيات وملطفات الكبد بتناول عصيره بمعدل مئة غرام في
اليوم. 
يعتبر الأرضي شوكي مساعدا ً جيدا ً للكبد على الأفراز. فالأطباء يصفونه ويصفون
خلا صته في علاج أمراض الكبد وأحتقانه.
- يفيد عصير الفجل في حالات نوبات الكبد على أن يؤخذ هذا العصير صباحا ً على
الريق. 
- يفيد عصير البقدونس في ازالة التهاب الكبد البسيط.
- يفيد في حالات تشمع الكبد عصير الملفوف أو تناوله نيئاً.
- لمعالجة احتقان الكبد تقطع ثلاث ليمونات وتغمر مساءً بالماء المغلي ويشرب
الماء على الريق.* 


*
الكلية* *
- لمعالجة الرمل في الكلى تنقع أثمارالفريز 24 ساعة في الكحول (السبيرتو) النقي
ليمتص عصيرها, ثم يصفى ويشرب منه المريض ملعقة كبيرة ثلاث مرات في اليوم.
- لمعالجة الرمال في الكلى يشرب المريض بضعة فناجين في اليوم من مستحلب زهور
الفاصوليا.
-أذا عجنت أغصان الفجل بلا أوراقها مع عسل النحل, ثم شرب المزيج فأنه يفيد
كثيراً في تخفيف التهاب الكلى وتسكين آلامه.
- أن تناول الأرضي شوكي مضر بالنسبة الى من يعاني من حصى في الكلى.
- للدراق تأثير فعال في معالجة التهاب الكلى الحاد.
- تناول عصير الجزر على الريق صباحا ً له مفعول مطهر للكلى.*




*
كوليسترول*

* 
- أن الأكثار من تناول الأرضي شوكي يساعد على اذابة الكوليسترول ومعالجة تصلب
الشرايين وبالتالي انزال الضغط الدموي.* 


*
اللوزتان*

* 
- للوقاية من التهاب اللوزتين والبلعوم يقضم حصّ من الثوم النيء بين الأسنان
ببطء.
- يستخدم مغلي أوراق الخبيزة للمضمضة والغرغرة. ويفيد شرب المغلي ايضا ً في
حالة التهاب اللوزتين. ويحضر المغلي بغلي ملعقة كبيرة من اوراق الخبيزة
المهروسة لكل فنجان من الماء.
- يفيد مغلي الصعتر في تسكين آلام اللوزتين والتهابهما, وذلك بأستعماله
للغرغرة. ويعيد المغلي بغلي ملعقة صغيرة من العشبة لكل فنجان من الماء.
- لمعالجة التهاب اللوزتين تذاب ملعقتان صغيرتان من العسل مع ملعقة صغيرة من خل
التفاح في كوب ماء, ويؤخذ مقدار نصف كوب قبل الأكل ثلاث مرات يوميا ً.* 


*
المعدة*

* 
- للقضاء على تجمع الغازات في المعدة , يشرب كوب ماء ساخن بلا سكر يعصر فيه نصف
ليمونة كل يوم.
- المواظبة على أكل السلق تفيد في طرد غازات البطن.
- لمعالجة حموضة وقرحة المعدة يفطر المريض كل صباح كأس ماء فاتر قليلا ً وفيه
مقدار من العسل لمدة 4 أسابيع.* 


*
المغص*

* 
- لمعالجة المغص الكلوي تشرب في اليوم بضعة فناجين من مستحلب زهور الفاصوليا.
- يعتبر مستحلب النعناع من أنجع الأدوية لمعالجة وتسكين المغص المعوي والمغص
الصفراوي وطرد الغازات المعوية. ويحضّر المستحلب بأضافة ملعقة كبيرة من اوراق
النعناع الى كل فنجان من الماء الساخن بدرجة الغليان ويشرب منه عند الضرورة من
2 الى 3 فناجين. كما يمكن مزجه بالحليب.
- يعالج مغص المعدة بوضع كمادة مبللة بالماء وخل التفاح في مكان الألم.
- تستعمل الأكياس المملوءة بعشبة الصعتر الغضة بعد تسخينها لتسكين آلام المغص
الصفراوي, وذلك بوضعها فوق موضع الألم في الجانب الأعلى والأيمن من البطن. كما
يمكن أيضا ً استعمال هذا النبات المجفف بتغطيس الكيس أولا ً في الماء الساخن
وعصره بين لوحين من الخشب, ثم وضعه وهو ساخن فوق موضع الألم.* 


*
داء المفاصل*

* 
- يفيد اكل التفاح بكثرة في التخفيف من نوبات ألم المفاصل والأسراع في الشفاء
منه.
- يغلى 30 غراما ً من قشر التفاح في 250 غراما ً من الماء لمدة 15 دقيقة ويشرب
من أربعة الى ستة أكواب في اليوم.
- يفيد في علاج داء المفاصل أكل رأسين من الكرفس يوميا ً ولبضعة اشهر.* 


*
ملاحظة :
عند استعمال أي وصفة يرجى اتباع التعليمات حسب الأصول لكي تنجح العملية 100 %
. والله هو الشافي. والسلا م عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.*
 
 منقووووووووووووووول للافاده

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mylife079

_شكرا زهرة_

----------


## دموع الورد

موضوع متكامل و مفيد...شكرا زهره

----------


## مدحت

الحمد الله ما عندي امراض

شكرا زهرة

----------


## المتميزة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكورة زهرة 

كثير رائعة هالمعلومات

----------


## الاء

مررررسي على المعلومات الكتير مفيده

----------


## keana

مشكوره زهره التوليب

----------


## keana

شكرا 
اكتر شي اهتميت بالبشره

----------


## عاشقة الاحزان

شكرا زهرة التوليب على المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة

----------


## ajluni top

الأرق


*:
- لمكافحة الأرق يمكن غلي عدة أوراق خس لمدة عشرين دقيقة, ثم تصفى ويؤخذ 3
أكواب في اليوم للأسترخاء وكوب قبل النوم لطرد الأرق. 
- لمكافحة الأرق يمكن تناول (20 غرام) من الثوم في ( 150 غرام) من الحليب الساخن
قبل النوم. 
- ان المواظبة على أكل أوراق الخس كل يوم تذهب بالأرق وتجلب النوم وتهدىء
الأعصاب.
- أن تناول البصل ليلا ً يساعد على النوم.* 


شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------

